# Can I replace the condenser unit with a different brand?



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

You can but it also depends on how old the system is. The older systems don't work too well with the newer higher SEER condensors. R22 units are in very short supply and are not longer sold in Canada and are being phased out by the R410.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

yuri said:


> You can but it also depends on how old the system is. The older systems don't work too well with the newer higher SEER condensors. R22 units are in very short supply and are not longer sold in Canada and are being phased out by the R410.


Hold on a minute there.

Depending where this is makes a huge difference. In Florida, if you play mix and match, you have to have an engineer certify the efficiency rating is equal to or greater than a manufacturers designated parts would be.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

I NEVER recommend mix and match. Unfortunately people can order units over the net and "plug and play" themselves. Verboten where I am.:no:


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

yuri said:


> I NEVER recommend mix and match. Unfortunately people can order units over the net and "plug and play" themselves. Verboten where I am.:no:


You do sound like you do know your stuff yuri (regardless of all the flack I have given you in the past). While your answer is obviously correct, I just wanted the OP (and anybody else that reads this) that while mix and match can be done and successfully if you know what you are doing, it is actually almost impossible to do it legally in some areas.

In situations such as in Florida, it would be cheaper and obviously easier to just replace everything as a matched system. By the time you get somebody to certify they thing (if it actually is certifiable) you would be better off just replacing all of the parts involved.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

I just wish that all the States and Provinces in Canada could get their "act together" and follow the same basic set of rules for gas codes/equipment install and servicing and use of refrigerants/freon. Very few techs and DIYers have any idea how complex it is to mix and match units and get efficiency out of them. Add to it some undersized ductwork and you have a heck of a mess. I deal with those everyday.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

You will probably be much better off seeing if you can get a Bryant/Carrier outdoor unit that will match to your current indoor unit.

Also, good chance that you can get a third party AHRI rated indoor coil that will be a match to the outdoor unit you get.


----------

